# Hd & sh (?)



## mdmade78 (May 3, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance, I'm new to using air compressors - or at least to putting a decent sized one together for my own small shop. (Years ago, the only thing I knew about air compressors was that we just had to remember to daily turn off and drain the ancient, noisy monster that lurked in the back of every wood shop I was ever employed in.) 

Anyway, what does 'HD' and 'SH' stand for? It's one of the lines of information stamped on a small rectangular tag welded onto the front of a vintage 80 gallon receiver tank that I'm hoping to restore. Here's what else is stamped there:

WESTINGHOUSE AIR BRAKE CO.
U MAX WP 2OO LBS MAX TEMP 650
U-69 SH 281 HD 250
1950 RAD ELLIPSOID
LMC NB MFG 99938 

My thanks, in advance, Mike in Maryland


----------

